# 2012 Ford Diesels



## WoundedMinnow

What mpg are you seeing and maintenance expenses?


----------



## BretE

Bought 1 a couple of weeks ago. According to the dash thingy I'm getting a little better than 17 with 2000 miles on it so far......


----------



## StinkBait

18 driving 75-80 hwy
14-16 city, depends how heavy my foot is light to light

Expenses 
30$ DEF every 3-5k miles
Oil = 15 qts, I use Mobil 1 Synthetic +-90$ worth per change, I change at 5-6k miles
Oil Filters = 30$ plus at the dealer, 12$ online (motorcraft)

That is about all of the expenses I have incurred so far.


----------



## El Carnicero

Mine just rolled 3000 miles and lie-o-meter reads about 13.1 but it idles alot and has 24" alcoas with Pirelli scorpion atr's on it that are almost 6" overall diameter taller.


----------



## DSL_PWR

I have about 1500 miles on mine and I am seeing 18 pretty steady with mixed freeway and in town driving.

With regards to maint expenses, get your fuel and oil filters online (http://www.dieselfiltersonline.com/default.aspx) and there is no need to change the oil every 5-6k miles unless you idle constantly and drive it hard. Your first oil change should be at 3500-5000 miles to get the junk out from the break in on the motor. After that these trucks are designed to run at least 10k between oil changes and with some oils I have read of people going to 15k intervals.

Fuel filters need to be done every 7.5k - 10k depending on driving habits. I usually change mine with each oil change (previous trucks).


----------



## Brute

My uncle has a new dually and he gets like 12-14 normal driving and like 8-9 pulling some thing.


----------



## bobbyoshay

Depends on which model and the rear end you have. In my new single rearwheel f350 with 3.55 gearing I'm getting a little better than 17 mixed driving. The dual rear wheel f350's have 3.73 gearing and are getting 14ish mpgs.


----------



## chasin tails

I have over 23,000 miles on my 2011. I have changed the oil and filter 3 times now and have changed fuel filters once after second oil change. I use Motorcraft 15/40 from Walmart $16.99 for 5 quarts and Motocraft filters $23.00 at local autoparts house. fuel filters are kind of pricey when you change two of them. I think one was $60 something and other was $30-$40. Oil changes come roughly 7000-7500 miles and fuel filters are every 15000 miles. DEF is around every 5000 miles or so. Fuel mileage depends on driving, mixed I see around 17 mpg. Highway is more around 20 empty. F-250 FX4 cc with 3.55 gears


----------



## ReelWork

2011 F250 Crew Cab, 4x4, 3.55 with stock tires and 20" rims at 32k miles - averaging about 17 daily driving of mixed stop and go, seeing as high as 20 on highway at 80-85. Towing stays around 12-13 and very comforatble at 70 MPH.

$125 per oil change every 8-9k miles. 

DEF refill every 7-8k miles, $25 and DEF prices are still coming down.


----------



## FishOnOne

2012 6.7 psd 3.55 ELD, FX4, CC makes 20 hwy and 17-18 mixed

I'm really impressed with this truck!


----------



## Sidewinder

*Ford Maintenance Plans*

Ask your dealer about the Ford maintenance plan. I purchased one for $1,700. They come in different mileages packages. I bought the 7,500 plan. I get my truck serviced every 7,500 miles up to 75,000. ANY Ford dealership accepts it and will service your truck. Everything is covered under the plan except tires. They follow the maintenance plan in the owner's manual as to when things are serviced. Everything that has to be serviced is covered including brakes, DEF, fuel filters, tranny fluid and filter, rotating tires, cooling system, and air filter. The plans come in 5k, 7.5k, and 10k plans.


----------



## sleepersilverado

Between 16-17 usual with 33k on the clock. 

Bucees sells DEF for $3.40 a gallon cheapest I have found it.


----------



## Fordzilla06

*DEF*

What's the deal with the DEF? Does it have to be run? I suppose it will throw a code if you do not fill. Can it be removed with say DPF delete kit? Is it just necessary for Emmissions? Aren't diesels exempt from emmissions in TX or have they changed it for 2011 and above? I'm looking at buying a 2011 F250 will I be able to put a DPF delete on it and still be able to blow coal??? and do away with this DEF system?


----------



## DSL_PWR

Fordzilla06 said:


> What's the deal with the DEF? Does it have to be run? I suppose it will throw a code if you do not fill. Can it be removed with say DPF delete kit? Is it just necessary for Emmissions? Aren't diesels exempt from emmissions in TX or have they changed it for 2011 and above? *I'm looking at buying a 2011 F250 will I be able to put a DPF delete on it and still be able to blow coal??? and do away with this DEF system?*


DEF has to be put in the truck unless you run a tuner.

H&S has a tuner that you can install on the truck and remove the DPF filter as well as you will not have to use DEF fluid anymore since the regens will stop. Diesels in Texas as of now are safety only. Not sure when that will change or if a grandfather clause will exist when it does.

So to answer your questions yes and yes.


----------



## Fordzilla06

DSL_PWR said:


> DEF has to be put in the truck unless you run a tuner.
> 
> H&S has a tuner that you can install on the truck and remove the DPF filter as well as you will not have to use DEF fluid anymore since the regens will stop. Diesels in Texas as of now are safety only. Not sure when that will change or if a grandfather clause will exist when it does.
> 
> So to answer your questions yes and yes.


So I suppose you can't blow coal anymore with the def installed?


----------



## DSL_PWR

There are DPF/DEF on tunes that will give you plenty of extra power if you want to leave it on. As for the smoke factor, I can't answer that. I try to remain inconspicuous when tuned.


----------



## Fordzilla06

DSL_PWR said:


> There are DPF/DEF on tunes that will give you plenty of extra power if you want to leave it on. As for the smoke factor, I can't answer that. I try to remain inconspicuous when tuned.


I have seen on the dpf delete for offroad use only. Is it illegal to run? Are they doing emissions testing on diesels now?


----------



## DSL_PWR

All the tuners and such are labeled as offroad use to protect the vendor but every diesel truck running one is a daily driver on the street. No, safety only on diesels in Texas.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Brute said:


> My uncle has a new dually and he gets like 12-14 normal driving and like 8-9 pulling some thing.





bobbyoshay said:


> Depends on which model and the rear end you have. In my new single rearwheel f350 with 3.55 gearing I'm getting a little better than 17 mixed driving. The dual rear wheel f350's have 3.73 gearing and are getting 14ish mpgs.


Wow, so those are real life numbers for the dually's????

I'm getting those same numbers out of my 2011 untuned 4wd Dodge dually and constantly getting harrased by my die hard Ford buddy how I should have gotten a Ford because my mileage sucks and I would be getting 20mpg if I had bought the Ford!


----------



## ReelWork

Ducati - I wouldn't trust anything when someone says "Gets like" and "pulling some thing" in the same sentence.


----------



## Take'emGator

Pipe that dually and put a small mileage tune on it and you won't be getting harrassed anymore, them dodge dually get excellent mileage straight piped and tuned. The new fords sound awesome with straight pipe, that big turbo really sounds good on them.


----------



## El Carnicero

El Carnicero said:


> Mine just rolled 3000 miles and lie-o-meter reads about 13.1 but it idles alot and has 24" alcoas with Pirelli scorpion atr's on it that are almost 6" overall diameter taller.


Forgot to mention mine is a '12 fx4 dually with 3.73's. Pulled the boat on sunday with a full battle load its about 8k lbs. i can definately tell the difference in the drag from the big heavy rolling stock, take offs and stops. And it stayed 13.0-13.1 on the digital. As for the maint question I dont know yet I had 3 free maintenances added after the deal, for gratis.


----------



## Yella Fevre

I pulled the trigger and got the 3/4 ton powerstroke. I have the heavy duty towing package, 4" BDS lift, AirLift rear bags, 35" tires on 20" rims, pulling a 29' century with full load, and loved the power. I agree that the power on the start and stops, pulling the boat out of the water is unreal! Now with that, I got 8 mpg. That was taking total miles driven divided by gas tank refilled in gallons. Computer was right on the money when verified with the calculated mpg.

I have 500 miles on truck. I hope it gets better. if not, its ok. the truck is awesome and has tons of POWER!!!! Glad I stuck to the ford.


----------



## TexasCub

I dont know how you guys do it. I went and looked at the new Ford F-250 Diesels and just couldnt do it. The newer diesel trucks cost way more, diesel cost more, maintenance cost more, and the fuel mileage sucks. Lots of disposable money in driving these new Diesels. My 2001 Dodge 2500 got over 20 mpg on the highway all the time and you could put a camper in the bed and tow a boat and still get 17mpg. Add to that Diesel didnt cost what it does today........


----------



## Fordzilla06

TexasCub said:


> I dont know how you guys do it. I went and looked at the new Ford F-250 Diesels and just couldnt do it. The newer diesel trucks cost way more, diesel cost more, maintenance cost more, and the fuel mileage sucks. Lots of disposable money in driving these new Diesels. My 2001 Dodge 2500 got over 20 mpg on the highway all the time and you could put a camper in the bed and tow a boat and still get 17mpg. Add to that Diesel didnt cost what it does today........


Fishing is an expensive hobby, if you have a small boat that a 1/2 ton can tow then by all means drive a half ton, but when you have a bigger boat, generally you can afford a bigger boat to tow it with and the diesel that goes with it. Plus the 1/2 tons these days aren't getting any better milieage then the new powerstrokes, the 6.2 is way worse and from dodge or chevy you're looking at 14-16 tops out of a 4x4. So buy the diesel, it'll run forever, in the long run you might just save yourself some money, especially if you buy a used one, buying new is like lighting a $10k pile of money on fire.


----------



## TexasCub

Guess things are just different here than where I'm from in Florida. Hardly anyone trailers their big CC boats down there. Rather than spending $700-$1,000 a month on a truck you tow a boat with a few times a month they just dry stack em for less than half that. Its pretty sad what has happened to the Diesel pickup if you ask me. They always costed more to maintain and buy, but the benefit was always cheaper fuel and better mileage, those last two no lOnger apply!


----------



## D.L.

TexasCub said:


> Guess things are just different here than where I'm from in Florida. Hardly anyone trailers their big CC boats down there. Rather than spending $700-$1,000 a month on a truck you tow a boat with a few times a month they just dry stack em for less than half that. Its pretty sad what has happened to the Diesel pickup if you ask me. They always costed more to maintain and buy, but the benefit was always cheaper fuel and better mileage, those last two no lOnger apply!


Idk what trucks your referring to but I get better or as good as my 1/2 ton gas buddies. 14-17 mpg on gas and my 5.9 gets 16-17 city 19-20 hwy.


----------



## TexasCub

Those older 5.9's were great motors, I had two of them both with standard trannys. It's a shame what they have done to these trucks with low sulphur fuel prices and EPA bullchit! I really like the new Fords and they were trying like hell to sell me one, but at 17mpg highway mileage at best, I just couldn't justify it.


----------



## Fordzilla06

TexasCub said:


> Those older 5.9's were great motors, I had two of them both with standard trannys. It's a shame what they have done to these trucks with low sulphur fuel prices and EPA bullchit! I really like the new Fords and they were trying like hell to sell me one, but at 17mpg highway mileage at best, I just couldn't justify it.


If you'll notice all of these posts say 17mpg mixed driving, that's in town and highway. Find a 1/2 ton gasser that get's 17mpg mixed, none of the ford's chevy's or Dodges get that. Most people on this board are not driving all highway miles, but I bet it's more like 20-23 straight highway driving, and the only truck that is coming close to that is the ford ecoboost. And if you get a DPF delete and a tuner I bet you can get even better highway, wait untill the aftermarket gets into them real good over the next few years. Even the 1 ton dually's are getting more than 17 highway (with no load), but if you're not towing anything then whats the point in having a diesel??

As for the towing your big CC around compared to Florida, look at Florida, it's 1/6 the size of Texas, and there are very few Drystack storages on the texas coast, you have to tow your boat, and alot of the times it's a long tow compared to what the Floridians have to do.


----------



## Bottomsup

TexasCub said:


> I dont know how you guys do it. I went and looked at the new Ford F-250 Diesels and just couldnt do it. The newer diesel trucks cost way more, diesel cost more, maintenance cost more, and the fuel mileage sucks. Lots of disposable money in driving these new Diesels. My 2001 Dodge 2500 got over 20 mpg on the highway all the time and you could put a camper in the bed and tow a boat and still get 17mpg. Add to that Diesel didnt cost what it does today........


I am with you. Unless you have money to burn or use the truck for work as in towing you will never get your money worth out of it. The cost of new trucks is insane along with the extra fuel cost and maintenance. It does not make economic sense. With that being said I drive a 2001 F250 diesel and my fuel costs me 1.00 per gallon so the fuel savings has paid for the truck in a few years.


----------



## DSL_PWR

Seems like some people spend way too much time worrying and not enough time living. 

Life is too short to worry about the little things. 

Buy a new truck or buy a used truck, just remember to enjoy whatever it is that you buy.


----------



## El Carnicero

I got a new Ford dually to tow my small 22cc. More just cause it looks badazz with the alcoa big rig 24's. Fark the mileage!


----------



## Jonboater

getting a diesel when you don't need it is one thing, I am guilty of that. 

but a dually...? sort of like a tug boat to pull a skier :biggrin:


----------



## El Carnicero

Jonboater said:


> getting a diesel when you don't need it is one thing, I am guilty of that.
> 
> but a dually...? sort of like a tug boat to pull a skier :biggrin:


Yep, but I rolled my last diesel twice on Hwy 73 several months back and figured I needed training wheels. Plus the Wheels look sick!
I'd load a pic but im on my Ipad


----------



## goodwood

i wish i needed a dually cause they look pretty sick tricked out.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

2008 Ford 6.4 diesel I was getting 14.7 stock with mudders. Put in the delete, an AFE intake, and programmer now running 17.5. I have seen 19 with a lot of hwy running.


----------



## rgregg08

Are any of you guys towing a trailer boat combo thats around 2,000 lbs (18ft shallow sport)? If so what kind of mpgs are you guys seeing and/or how much of drop in mpg's?


----------



## bobbyoshay

Rgregg.....I would seriously doubt you would see much of a change if any with that boat. When I yank around small weight and trailers with small drag it doesnt even seem like anything is back there


----------



## El Carnicero

goodwood said:


> i wish i needed a dually cause they look pretty sick tricked out.


Why do you have to need one, If you want one go get one! This is about as far as Im gonna take mine.


----------



## El Carnicero

El Carnicero said:


> Yep, but I rolled my last diesel twice on Hwy 73 several months back and figured I needed training wheels. Plus the Wheels look sick!
> I'd load a pic but im on my Ipad


This what the dually replaced


----------



## goodwood

El Carnicero said:


> Why do you have to need one, If you want one go get one! This is about as far as Im gonna take mine.


nice work on the rig. looks sweet! thats how i would want mine to look. is that stock height?

considered trading in my 6.4 f250 for a 6.4 f350/450 bit i like how my truck is rollin after some mods. studs going in soon.


----------



## El Carnicero

goodwood said:


> nice work on the rig. looks sweet! thats how i would want mine to look. is that stock height?
> 
> considered trading in my 6.4 f250 for a 6.4 f350/450 bit i like how my truck is rollin after some mods. studs going in soon.


Stock height. The tires are right at 37" tall. They rub the front inner fender wells when turning sharp and going up a driveway or angles just hadnt decided it bugs me enough to get a razor knife out in this heat to trim the 3/4" to stop it.


----------



## goodwood

those lug nuts are pretty slick. thats a big ole tire to fit stock suspension.


----------



## truckin_angler

Fordzilla06 said:


> If you'll notice all of these posts say 17mpg mixed driving, that's in town and highway. Find a 1/2 ton gasser that get's 17mpg mixed, none of the ford's chevy's or Dodges get that. Most people on this board are not driving all highway miles, but I bet it's more like 20-23 straight highway driving, and the only truck that is coming close to that is the ford ecoboost. And if you get a DPF delete and a tuner I bet you can get even better highway, wait untill the aftermarket gets into them real good over the next few years. Even the 1 ton dually's are getting more than 17 highway (with no load), but if you're not towing anything then whats the point in having a diesel??
> 
> As for the towing your big CC around compared to Florida, look at Florida, it's 1/6 the size of Texas, and there are very few Drystack storages on the texas coast, you have to tow your boat, and alot of the times it's a long tow compared to what the Floridians have to do.


I have to bed to differ. I have a 2010 4x4 with the 5.4 and of course i havent put hard math to it according to my display I am getting 17.3 mpg. That is driving the Beltway from Tomball to Channelview everyday.


----------



## sargentmajor

17.-18.0...tank to tank....2012 4x4 f-250 automatic 6speed..3.31 rear end...17" tires...70psi....12,500 miles.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

StinkBait said:


> 18 driving 75-80 hwy
> 14-16 city, depends how heavy my foot is light to light
> 
> Expenses
> 30$ DEF every 3-5k miles
> Oil = 15 qts, I use Mobil 1 Synthetic +-90$ worth per change, I change at 5-6k miles
> Oil Filters = 30$ plus at the dealer, 12$ online (motorcraft)
> 
> That is about all of the expenses I have incurred so far.


You must overfill by 2 qts...My 2012 takes 13.


----------



## fishorcutbait

I have 30,000 miles on my 2011 F250 6.7 3:55 RE 4X4 and I average 15-16 mix; 18-20 hwy; and 13-14 pulling my Grady 300 Marlin.


----------



## Kenner18V

I have 10,000 on my 2011 Supercrew 6.7 3.55el 4x4 xlt and get 13-15 city 17 on highway doing 75 and 9 pulling 6000lbs crawfish trailer with alot of wind drag. This is one bad *** truck!!! :brew:


----------



## ReelWork

Kenner18V said:


> I have 10,000 on my 2011 Supercrew 6.7 3.55el 4x4 xlt and get 13-15 city 17 on highway doing 75 and 9 pulling 6000lbs crawfish trailer with alot of wind drag. This is one bad *** truck!!! :brew:


Do you ever get out San Antonio way with those mud bugs? Hard to get 'em locally and when you can, it's like $10/lb...


----------



## williamcr

I have a 2012 F350 FX4 4 door, 8'bed with 3:55s I get between 17 and 18 so far 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait

Blue_Wave028 said:


> You must overfill by 2 qts...My 2012 takes 13.


Yes, you are correct, had a brain fart, 13 is correct. I think my old 6.0 took 15.


----------



## goodwood

6.4 also takes 15 quarts.


----------



## CaptainJMB

I hit 100k a few hours ago on my 11' 6.7psd.
H&S mini maxx , egr delete, 5" exhaust , S&P intake and snow performance water/meth injection - I get 22.5-23mpg pretty consistent driving the heck out of it quite a bit too. Ever 20k or so you check the coolant additive as well.
I don't check coolant nor use DEF in 30k miles now. 
Truck also doesn't make oil like it does with all the emissions **** on it - it'll typically make 1/2 gal or so in 7k miles. 
I use wix filters and delo 400le - delo runs 8-11 degrees cooler than motorcraft oil. 
Buying Mobil 1 for these trucks is a waste of money IMO......... Nothing to really gain from it if your comparing on oil analysis. I pull an oil analysis every oil change and she's still looking good inside and when I change at 5500-6k - I've got a bit of life left to it.


----------



## ReelWork

CaptainJMB said:


> I hit 100k a few hours ago on my 11' 6.7psd.
> H&S mini maxx , egr delete, 5" exhaust , S&P intake and snow performance water/meth injection - I get 22.5-23mpg pretty consistent driving the heck out of it quite a bit too. Ever 20k or so you check the coolant additive as well.
> I don't check coolant nor use DEF in 30k miles now.
> Truck also doesn't make oil like it does with all the emissions **** on it - it'll typically make 1/2 gal or so in 7k miles.
> I use wix filters and delo 400le - delo runs 8-11 degrees cooler than motorcraft oil.
> Buying Mobil 1 for these trucks is a waste of money IMO......... Nothing to really gain from it if your comparing on oil analysis. I pull an oil analysis every oil change and she's still looking good inside and when I change at 5500-6k - I've got a bit of life left to it.


When did you do the DPF and EGR delete? Really wanting to yank my emissions junk off and let 'er breath...


----------



## El Carnicero

ReelWork said:


> When did you do the DPF and EGR delete? Really wanting to yank my emissions junk off and let 'er breath...


I think at about 70k. The mini maxx is it set on towing or an economy type mode? Id tune mine in a heartbeat but I know what happens when I got a hot tune on my truck at the time. I gotta hit it! I've never heard that "make oil" you saying that fuel wash and def make the oil level rise?


----------



## goodwood

El Carnicero said:


> I think at about 70k. The mini maxx is it set on towing or an economy type mode? Id tune mine in a heartbeat but I know what happens when I got a hot tune on my truck at the time. I gotta hit it! I've never heard that "make oil" you saying that fuel wash and def make the oil level rise?


do a blackstone test. if youre running a dpf your oil will be diluted. some worse than others depending on how much idling and or city/hwy driving you do.


----------



## CaptainJMB

If your truck idles much or a lot of low speed driving it doesn't burn all of the diesel that's injected. Therefore leaving excess fuel in cylinders and washing down. 

I'm no expert but that's the way it was Explained to me - feel free to correct that if nesecerry. 

I drive mine with the tune on hot and water meth injection off unless I'm towing something HEAVY. Occasionally I'll turn it on for road trips and mpg but I leave it alone until I need it for the most part. It will drop EGT's about 250-300. 

My tuner stays pretty conservative - I use the h&s recommended defuel settings @
160 - cold coolant temp ( won't load a tune into the truck until its at 160 min operating temp)
220 oil temp - pretty conservative - I've bumped this up to 230 which is still safe. 
230 coolant - never been over 210
1450 egt - if you hammer o n it for a decent bit you'll hit this - but even when you go into regen with dpf on...your bumping 1300 degrees egt. Your safe to 1600-1650 for short bursts but I don't.


----------



## CaptainJMB

Yesterday h&s unlocked the custom mapping for the 6.7........ I may buy it just to change fan temps etc


----------

